# Vernac (Simpson Optical)



## Uglydog (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm wondering if anyone here at HM has experience with Vernacs - otherwise known as Simpson Opticals.
Yes, the DRO fans might likely now be scoffing now. But, as a sworn Luddite the only digital device in my hop has been my phone (I wish the phone was rotary!).

This is perhaps a long shot. But, does anyone one here have any experience or perspective? My old friend Senna (RIP) was clearly a fan. In his honor it seems that I might of collected enough parts to think about mounting them to my Cincy Toolmaster 1D. They were an option in the original manual for the 1D.

I've included a parts blow up pic from the Cincy Manual, and a photo of a mount to a Gorton.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 14, 2017)

I am also a neo Luddite.  Nonetheless, I would take the Vernac, and your Trav-a-dial (if you have one), clean them up like new, and then put them in a nice glass display case for posterity.  Manly machinists use hand wheel dials...


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 14, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> I would take the Vernac, and your Trav-a-dial (if you have one), clean them up like new, and then put them in a nice glass display case for posterity.



I'm really comfortable with my hand wheels, and don't understand the fascination with DRO.  Perhaps linked to ambulance where many new generation Paramedics are unable to do anything until they turn on a computer to think for them....But that's my problem.

I pulled the Xaxis Trav-a-Dial (Silver Bullet) off the Cincy 1B before she left. I've also got a Cincy OEM Yaxis dial indicator holder and end-measure tray.
I scored several Vernac "Red Heads" and scales. Fascinating albatrosses, with all the mirrors and magnification....
I keep trying to make old school Jig Bores out of scrap iron mills! Arrgh.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 14, 2017)

Uglydog said:


> I keep trying to make old school Jig Bores out of scrap iron mills! Arrgh.


LOL!  A common affliction...

What I keep seeing that makes me uneasy is people who take quality vintage machinery and pimp it out with DROs, VFDs, digital scales, CNC, and other "improvements."  I fully support their right to do so.  I question the wisdom of it.  They are not making beautiful equipment with the soul some of those old machines have any more, and I think the machines tell a much better story in their original configuration.  At the very least, leave them so they can be fully returned to their original condition later on, without new holes drilled, parts discarded or modified, or other irreversible "improvements."  It is us that might embrace the effort to adapt to the ways they were used in their day.  Those old machines can still do the same fine work they did many decades ago, and I love them just the way they are, living and working history...

And I have not even started ranting about the "steampunk" craze that turns antiques into trinkets of the moment.

But, who wants to listen to a few old geezers...


----------



## Rex Walters (Jul 14, 2017)

Heh. 

I definitely understand the sentiment. I've no desire for CNC or (shudder) 3D printers in my shop, either. The whole point of the hobby is to get away from computers for me, anyway. I spent enough time with the things all day every day at work for the past three decades.

I'd probably break my "no computers in the shop" rule if someone wanted to gift me a water jet or laser cutter, though. 

Gotta admit, too, that while those Vernacs and Trav-a-dials are very cool, I won't be taking the 2-axis DRO off my mill any time soon. Don't have one on my lathe and probably won't ever install one, but for X and Y on a mill it's darn handy not having to calculate for or even think much about backlash. Too much back and forth on a mill. Lathe work progresses almost entirely in one direction, so I've not really felt the need.

Some are in it for the results, some for the process, and some are in it for the tools! Like you two, I particularly enjoy old-school base principles and tools. While I can understand the human desire to improve, I suspect we like to draw the line a little further back than most (I used to dimension lumber by hand, for Pete's sake!).

Cheers.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 14, 2017)

The whole idea for me is to work with my hands, my eyes, my brain, and my imagination.  I am quite sure that can be done with CNC and other computer aided machines, but I am just not interested in them.  Too much time doing tech/computer work already over the years, and not for pleasure, either.  "We do these things not because they are easy, but because they are hard" -John F. Kennedy


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 14, 2017)

I work with my hands also.. Left hand sets DRO right hand engages the power feed.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 14, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> I work with my hands also.. Left hand sets DRO right hand engages the power feed.


Whatever works for you...


----------



## wawoodman (Jul 15, 2017)

Sorry, but I have to go with the modern school. There's just no way I can read the verniers on a mic, or even the tick marks on the dials, without getting my head too darn close to the spinny things. Give me the bright red numbers, any day!


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 15, 2017)

I  ran a lathe with a trav-a-dial when I first got into machining. Wasn't comfortable looking away from the work to see the dial.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 15, 2017)

I remember them from years ago , then they were the DRO , I don't have any kind on my machines , I learned to do all my setups and stops with indicators , on one old VBM  I use to run I had six indicators on it to keep tolerance on the part. I'd love to have ones on my machines but even China prices are to high for a disabled old man , I'd bet there aren't many on here could pay there bills with my SS disability income.
But I'd like them if I could learn how they work without using China cuneiform. 
If I had the vernac or trav dials they would be put to use. Never turn down help in any form to produce good products.


----------

